# Oil Cooler, Temporary Solution?????????



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

94 K-1500 Blazer
Went to repair an oil leak at the oil cooler lines and the line going to the quick disconnect snapped. Cant get the lines till Monday.
We have an upcoming storm tomorrow, Can I temporarily plug both lines and run the truck?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Dont see why not, or you could run them into each other so it is a loop. Probably different sizes so it might be a pain getting adaptors or plugs on the holiday weekend. But it wont hurt anything as far as engine cooling, aux oil coolers are nice, but they are an option, not a requirement. I wouldnt expect the pressure to be that high in those lines, but you are still going to want to make absolutely sure there's no leaks, and check it often especially when its working hard. If something fails it will pump the oil right out, and well you know what will happen then.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Is the oil cooling system separate from the lubrication system? I'm not familiar with it, but I don't see how you could just plug the line if it is part of the lube system. I'm curious how it works, as it doesn't make sense to bleed off oil pressure to cool some of the oil.
I'm thinking that it is part of the lube system, same as a remote oil filter, and it has full oil pressure flowing through, and the only quick fix would be to connect the lines, bypassing the cooler.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

well the oil cooler doesnt need to be lubricated. its just a remote heat exchanger for the oil to travel to and bleed off heat. Not sure what the pressure is, but I think its probably enough that if it failed it would pump out, rather than just drizzle out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes the pressure there is the same as the rest of the system. It will puke out the oil in seconds. I would say hook them in a loop since one is feed and the other is return. Some simple high pressure rubber line and some clamps would get you through until Monday.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Mister Plow;1168274 said:


> Is the oil cooling system separate from the lubrication system? I'm not familiar with it, but I don't see how you could just plug the line if it is part of the lube system. I'm curious how it works, as it doesn't make sense to bleed off oil pressure to cool some of the oil.
> I'm thinking that it is part of the lube system, same as a remote oil filter, and it has full oil pressure flowing through, and the only quick fix would be to connect the lines, bypassing the cooler.


I thought it may need to be looped for by pass purposes or routing into oil filter. Was told from a reliable source that its ok to plug both ends from the oil filter adapter. Looks like we have a blizzard warning in effect from 6am tomorrow till 6 pm monday...woooohoooo!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

needs to loop for sure. 

seen a 4.3 drop 5 qt of oil out bad hose in driveway of cust in less than 10 sec . lucky for him hose poped cold start in driveway .


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Get heavy duty hose that will rated to 70-80 oil psi

Remove cooler and use hose for emergency.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Stan;1168719 said:


> I thought it may need to be looped for by pass purposes or routing into oil filter. Was told from a reliable source that its ok to plug both ends from the oil filter adapter. Looks like we have a blizzard warning in effect from 6am tomorrow till 6 pm monday...woooohoooo!


Pretty sure you can't just plug the lines. 100% of the oil supply to the engine goes thru the cooler, so plugging the lines would starve the engine of oil.
It's not like the engine cooling system where the thermostat cuts off flow to the radiator until the engine is warm. 
If you do get a hose that would bypass the cooler, I'd make dang sure the hose wouldn't pop off. Like several hose clamps on each end, or maybe try putting a small flare on the steel line to help prevent the hose clamps from sliding off the line.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Mister Plow;1169176 said:


> Pretty sure you can't just plug the lines. 100% of the oil supply to the engine goes thru the cooler, so plugging the lines would starve the engine of oil.
> It's not like the engine cooling system where the thermostat cuts off flow to the radiator until the engine is warm.
> If you do get a hose that would bypass the cooler, I'd make dang sure the hose wouldn't pop off. Like several hose clamps on each end, or maybe try putting a small flare on the steel line to help prevent the hose clamps from sliding off the line.


I would defenitly not use hose clamps. I'll see what I can come up with @ the hardware store if in case I use a hose. Would be very lucky if the oil filter adapter cooling lines were the same size as power angle fitting. I'll report back on my findings in the event someone else runs into this problem.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with hose clamps. If you have an AutoZone nearby they should have either transmission cooler hose or power steering return hose by the foot. Very heavy hose, both suitable for the heat/temp you will be seeing. Not sure if they carry it bigger than 3/8 though. And your bigger problem is going to be the ends, anyway.


----------



## tac48 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mister Plow;1169176 said:


> Pretty sure you can't just plug the lines. 100% of the oil supply to the engine goes thru the cooler, so plugging the lines would starve the engine of oil.
> It's not like the engine cooling system where the thermostat cuts off flow to the radiator until the engine is warm.
> If you do get a hose that would bypass the cooler, I'd make dang sure the hose wouldn't pop off. Like several hose clamps on each end, or maybe try putting a small flare on the steel line to help prevent the hose clamps from sliding off the line.


Agree with Mister Plow 100%. Just talked with a guy who plugged off the cooler lines instead of looping them together. He had to put main bearings in the engine two times before 
he figured out he was starving the engine of oil by having the cooler lines plugged off.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

cooler lines are just that cooler lines they are not feeding oil anywhere for lubrication too the engine . you are talking about the lines that come out above the oil filter and run directly too the radiator or external cooler correct??? if so you can take the fittings out of the adapter at the oil filter and plug them use thread sealant and you will be fine. i recomend getting them fixed because in the long run it will help make ur engine last longer a cooler engine is a happy engine good luck


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

marylandbigb;1173031 said:


> cooler lines are just that cooler lines they are not feeding oil anywhere for lubrication too the engine .


If they are just cooler lines, then what is pushing the oil thru the lines? This is what I'm wondering.
It makes no sense to just run "some" of the oil from the oil pump thru it, cuz that would leave less oil for the engine to use.

Does anyone have a schematic of the oil system? There's nothing in my Haynes, and my own logic won't let me be convinced that not all of the oil goes thru the oil cooler.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

the oil pump is pushing the oil into the COOLER too help cool the oil ur system is designed too hold maybe a 1/2 quart more oil with a cooler. look at the aux trans coolers same theory and the aux p/s cooler same theory if u block any of these off the system will still work as designed just a little hotter.


----------



## tac48 (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought the link below was a good description of whats going on at the adapter housing and cooler lines. By plugging the lines off it, forces oil through the relief valve thus restricting oil flow.I think oil flow and volume is the issue here, not pressure. If you want to plug the lines, you should remove the relief valve from the oil filter adapter or buy the kit to eliminate the adapter altogether. As I stated earlier, I know someone that had to put bearings in an engine two times because he had the cooler plugged off. Once he eliminated the oil filter adapter in addition to the lines, he has had no more problems.

http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forum/general-discussion/technical-maintenance/419853-deleting-removing-oil-cooler-lines-w-pics.html#post4533969


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

This is what I did:
Removed the oil filter adapter. Ran air through the cooler opening plugging the other with a finger, noticed it was forcing air opening the relief valve. Went to Home Depot into the brass fitting/plumbing section. Purchased a 3/8 npt reducer into a 1/4 npt fitting. Took a good spare power angle hose, not a SAM plastic hose. Threaded the hose and used a swivel on the other end creating a loop. Installed the oil filter adapter (pia with the hose on) and zip tied the hose for obvious reasons. Used the truck for about 36 hours with no problem to contend with the past blizzard. No problems until the driver ran the truck for some distance with the plow all the way up and overheated. Hopefully it didn't cook a head gasket...changing the anti freeze and t-stat this weekend, and the hoses as well.


----------

